
Disgruntled online shopper texts entire works of Shakespeare as revenge - ohjeez
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/disgruntled-online-shopper-texts-entire-works-of-shakespeare-as-revenge-9201564.html
======
MCarusi
Who says revenge and culture can't go hand in hand?

